# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  First workout at the gym in months

## redz

So Im finally working out again. My gym is only open with 1 hour appointments and is 30 minutes from my house but I made the best of it. They let me in 7 minutes early and I managed to up 15 quick sets no rest then do 45 minutes of cardio.

They close down for 30 minutes between 1 hour appointments but I guess its still better than no gym. Still felt great to be back I tipped the scale at 270lbs a couple days ago yikes!!!

----------


## charger69

> So Im finally working out again. My gym is only open with 1 hour appointments and is 30 minutes from my house but I made the best of it. They let me in 7 minutes early and I managed to up 15 quick sets no rest then do 45 minutes of cardio.
> 
> They close down for 30 minutes between 1 hour appointments but I guess its still better than no gym. Still felt great to be back I tipped the scale at 270lbs a couple days ago yikes!!!


24 hour???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redz

It is a 24 hour gym sort of but it’s closed 30 minutes after each 1 hour slot and you have to make appointments.

----------


## charger69

> It is a 24 hour gym sort of but its closed 30 minutes after each 1 hour slot and you have to make appointments.


24 Hour Fitness- brand name of the gym, does exactly the same thing... and no use of the showers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redz

Yeah it’s a pain but I did workout with a lot of intensity knowing I was on the clock.

----------

